# V-cube One Year Anniversary Sale!



## masterofthebass (May 12, 2009)

> May - June 2009
> 
> Due to the “One Year V-CUBE™” celebration that is starting today, we have some amazing deals to offer to you!
> 
> ...


----------



## GermanCube (May 12, 2009)

Holy ****!

Thats awesome, I wanted to get V5 and V6, but didn't get them yet, because I didn't want to spend soo much money on two cubes. But this changes it, a bit!


----------



## HASH-CUBE (May 12, 2009)

oh yea i just saw it an decided to tell the chat room, lol then i saw this thread 

i might buy the v-cube 5


----------



## rachmaninovian (May 12, 2009)

do black v6's get looser as faster than whites? black v5s get loose easily...

i would definitely get a set though.


----------



## gboh19 (May 12, 2009)

Groar~~~ hope they have a lot of v-cubes stock while they are having this sales .. (aiming for the collection set)

and oh yeah, is there any difference between the white and the black cubes other than the colors? (i.e turnability, slides etc etc) ><


----------



## soccerking813 (May 12, 2009)

OMG! I have to talk to my parents about this. WAY too good of an offer to pass up.


----------



## ManasijV (May 12, 2009)

Maybe i should have saved more money


----------



## brunson (May 12, 2009)

Hmmm... Collection in black or white?


----------



## soccerking813 (May 12, 2009)

I just showed it to my dad, saying how we could save half of the money if we bought it soon, and he said probably, then maybe.

If I get one it will be in white, because I think white cubes look prettier.


----------



## GermanCube (May 12, 2009)

grama said:


> mm.. i wonder if this may have something to do with the 7x7 knockoff that have appeared




That's funny, actally this was my 1st thought, too!

Why can't we just believe, that they just want to do us a favor? 

BTW: I just showed my mom the offer and I bought a set of white cubes 
(For the same price, I got my V7 for half a year ago :/ )


----------



## Pietersmieters (May 12, 2009)

Gosh I bought my black vcube set last friday for 120 damn you verdes innovations, damn you!


----------



## soccerking813 (May 12, 2009)

That sucks. I would be so mad if I did that.

Maybe they are doing this to prepare us for something... like the 8x8.


----------



## Bomber (May 12, 2009)

soccerking813 said:


> That sucks. I would be so mad if I did that.
> 
> Maybe they are doing this to prepare us for something... like the 8x8.



That thought could go both ways. Maybe they are selling all of their stock due to the current financial climate; you can never be sure.

Being more positive, I could really do with a Black 7x7. Unfortunately I just bought a golf club for a reasonably large amount of money. I just can't believe they have got so cheap, it really does amaze me. I honestly just want to buy a set of black and white!


----------



## LSDJ (May 12, 2009)

i'm so MAD i bought mine on the 30th for 30 euros more WTF!!!!!
so pissed i posted on a forum for the first time anywhere!!! damm v-cube


----------



## panyan (May 12, 2009)

it was free shipping i wouldnt think twice, but E13 for shipping? cummon verdes, your in greece, im in england, i am from cyprus and i know it doesnt cost that much!

UPDATE: ordered with view to sell V6


----------



## pentrixter (May 12, 2009)

brunson said:


> Hmmm... Collection in black or white?


Both. Check for yourself. It's not like v-cube has a website or anything.


----------



## soccerking813 (May 12, 2009)

I think he was asking himself what he should buy.


----------



## d4m4s74 (May 12, 2009)

I need a new 6, so I think I have to talk to my parents


----------



## SnappleXXL (May 12, 2009)

Wow, I'm going to earn some extra money to buy the v-cube 5!


----------



## MangoTangoFox (May 12, 2009)

Definitely buying a white set.
The normal price is like $160, and this is what $75, its amazing.


----------



## Swoncen (May 12, 2009)

Amazing! I was about to buy the black set a few day's ago.. now I will buy it definitely.


----------



## panyan (May 12, 2009)

i just ordered and put all my details etc, and the payment was successful, and when i went back to the site it said i havent finished payment!?


----------



## daeyoungyoon (May 12, 2009)

OH MY GOD!!! I HAVE TO BUY THIS!!!!!!!! but damn.....how am i going to convince my parents.....just bought like a $100 worth of cubes from c4u like 2 months ago.


----------



## Daniel Wu (May 12, 2009)

Must buy. Must buy. Must buy.


----------



## Pietersmieters (May 12, 2009)

I feel so F*****g terrible, really how ****** up


----------



## 04mucklowd (May 12, 2009)

convincing my parents is going to be very hard
as they think, £5 for a cube is expensive, and they value money very highly

P.s £5 is like $7 i think
also they hate ordering off the internet


----------



## daeyoungyoon (May 12, 2009)

04mucklowd said:


> convincing my parents is going to be very hard
> as they think, £5 for a cube is expensive, and they value money very highly
> 
> P.s £5 is like $7 i think
> also they hate ordering off the internet




Same with me......When I brought a $100 order from c4u, it was like 8cubes but this is going to be a $100 for only 3 cubes!!! But I HAVE TO GET THIS!!!! I'm going to end up buying the vcube set sooner or later.....but w/e if my parents don't let me, I'm just going to pay my friend to buy it for me.


----------



## TomZ (May 12, 2009)

Pietersmieters said:


> I feel so F*****g terrible, really how ****** up



Wow, you really need to calm down - I don't think V-Cubes did anything unfair. If I were to buy something at C4Y and a week later he would release a coupon or whatever. That is unlucky but not unfair and definitely not "....-ed up". You know what... I paid 150 *euro's* for my set of V-Cubes when they first came out. Now it is just under half that, 66 euro's.

I think it is great that many more cubers can now get their hands on these great cubes.


----------



## Vulosity (May 12, 2009)

This is awesome! I've always wanted a 6x6 (Will Verdes ever change the mech?)


----------



## jcuber (May 12, 2009)

I'm gonna try and convince my parents this is the oppritunity for me to get a white set, and one extra 5x5.


----------



## jcuber (May 12, 2009)

Vulosity said:


> This is awesome! I've always wanted a 6x6 (Will Verdes ever change the mech?)



Probably not, you'll have to mod it.


WOW! $34 for a 7x7! that is like the usual price for a v-5!


----------



## soccerking813 (May 12, 2009)

04mucklowd said:


> convincing my parents is going to be very hard
> as they think, £5 for a cube is expensive, and they value money very highly
> 
> P.s £5 is like $7 i think
> also they hate ordering off the internet



Yea, my parents are just the same way. They wouldn't let me buy from c4y because it was a chinese company. 

There is a good chance they will let me buy these though, because it is in Greece, the wbesite looks really nice, and the payment method is secure. The giving away credit card information makes them mad.


----------



## panyan (May 12, 2009)

^ you guys complaining about parents are exactly like mine, i had to go to abbey and open my own visa electron on my 17th b-day before i could order stuff myself

OR

i opened an unverified paypal account and then asked my friends to send money to it and i gave them cash and ordered from that paypal account!!!


----------



## soccerking813 (May 12, 2009)

I will be living with a family from our church for the first half of next school year, and my parents will be halfway around the world. I hope to do an order or two during that time.


----------



## Dene (May 12, 2009)

I got a black set as soon as I found out about this (right now  ). Now I have 2 of each!


----------



## Tortin (May 12, 2009)

Hmm...how long is this sale going to go on for?

I'm thinking about buying a set, but it's over $100 including shipping, and my mom might be a tough sell...

But I would be saving $70....


----------



## StachuK1992 (May 12, 2009)

read the first post.


----------



## soccerking813 (May 12, 2009)

40 days, just to save you the trouble of going back to the first page.

I think that as long as I pay, my parents will not have too much of a problem with it.


----------



## Tortin (May 12, 2009)

soccerking813 said:


> 40 days, just to save you the trouble of going back to the first page.



Heh. I knew that.


$120 is kind of pricy though...and plus there's still that $50 I need for my grad ticket...or I could just not go and be a total loser...

V-cubes > Grad ticket?


----------



## soccerking813 (May 12, 2009)

It's not $120. $75 for the cubes. I'm not sure how much the shipping is, but it can't be $45.


----------



## brunson (May 12, 2009)

soccerking813 said:


> I think he was asking himself what he should buy.


Thank you. I was fishing for other peoples opinions on what to buy. Any one have experience with with both types? Strong opinions one way or the other?

@pentrixter: stfu



soccerking813 said:


> It's not $120. $75 for the cubes. I'm not sure how much the shipping is, but it can't be $45.


Shipping to my zip in Colorado was going to be less than $30. I can't remember the exact number, but a set of 3 shipped was under US$100. Or are you talking CDN$.


----------



## Tortin (May 12, 2009)

soccerking813 said:


> It's not $120. $75 for the cubes. I'm not sure how much the shipping is, but it can't be $45.




It's around 70 pounds including shipping. Exchanged to canadian dollars, it's a little over $120.


----------



## soccerking813 (May 12, 2009)

Ah, ok. I was thinking is US dollars. A Canadian dollar is a little more than a US dollar.


----------



## Unknown.soul (May 12, 2009)

Wat.
I can't buy a V6 or a V7 atm, plus I'm going on vacation in June.


----------



## TheBB (May 12, 2009)

So I'll need to get another V-6 to justify ****ing up my other one trying to mod it... humm...


----------



## Rodrigo Piaggio (May 12, 2009)

Just bougth and pay a black set!! great deal, USD 100,31 i`m very happy now.


----------



## jcuber (May 12, 2009)

TheBB said:


> So I'll need to get another V-6 to justify ****ing up my other one trying to mod it... humm...



If you do it right, it doesn't matter. Do it carefully and slowly, being careful not to loose pieces.


----------



## Rodrigo Piaggio (May 13, 2009)

grama said:


> flakod2 said:
> 
> 
> > Just bougth and pay a black set!! great deal, USD 100,31 i`m very happy now.
> ...



Maybe is for exchange ratios (dollar/euro). When do you place and pay your order? BTW do you get your Edisons from Tribox yet?


----------



## Hadley4000 (May 13, 2009)

If I get money soon, I'm gonna get the black V5. Can't pass this bad boy up


----------



## SlapShot (May 13, 2009)

I've been putting off getting a v6 because I haven't had a lot of overtime in quite some time. This is a deal I can't pass up. Gotta do some quick saving.


----------



## SimonWestlund (May 13, 2009)

I'm so unlucky! I ordered the v-cubes last week!  It annoys me like hell now!  I could've saved 34€..

Oh well..


----------



## Rodrigo Piaggio (May 13, 2009)

> BTW, I ordered the black set as well, i just hate white cubes



Why?? i love white cubes!! My recognition is the same in black/white cubes but white cubes always turn better. I ordered black V-Cube set because i already have a white set


----------



## MichaelErskine (May 13, 2009)

Whoooo!!! I just ordered the black set for €69.76 with UPS standard delivery to UK == £63.99 in real money 

My white V7 was about this price when I bought it last summer! I have no regrets there - I think the V7 is the pinnacle of human engineering achivement 

I've wanted a V5 since I got my ES 5 at Xmas - never really wanted the parity grief of a V6 but for completeness sake and for a spare V7 in black -- damn, that's a good overall price!


----------



## Stefan (May 13, 2009)

soccerking813 said:


> A Canadian dollar is a little more than a US dollar.


No, the US dollar is more.


----------



## EE-Cuber (May 13, 2009)

soccerking813 said:


> It's not $120. $75 for the cubes. I'm not sure how much the shipping is, but it can't be $45.




From Greece to Cleveland OH, USA total was $99.90 USD for a set of blacks.


----------



## rahulkadukar (May 13, 2009)

Guys please tell me is the Black better than the White in terms of turning and corner cutting. I have to get this ASAP


----------



## MichaelErskine (May 13, 2009)

rahulkadukar said:


> Guys please tell me is the Black better than the White in terms of turning and corner cutting. I have to get this ASAP


OK, as you wish: _the Black is better than the White in terms of turning and corner cutting_. I have no evidence to support this though


----------



## panyan (May 13, 2009)

msemtd said:


> Whoooo!!! I just ordered the black set for €69.76 with UPS standard delivery to UK == £63.99 in real money



haha, im in london and i got it 3 pounds cheaper! only £60.72



im just joking, three pounds is a drink and a packet of crisps!


----------



## Dene (May 13, 2009)

rahulkadukar said:


> Guys please tell me is the Black better than the White in terms of turning and corner cutting. I have to get this ASAP



There is no difference. The cube will be better if you use it more. Get whatever you want.


----------



## SnappleXXL (May 13, 2009)

Tortin said:


> Hmm...how long is this sale going to go on for?
> 
> I'm thinking about buying a set, but it's over $100 including shipping, and my mom might be a tough sell...
> 
> But I would be saving $70....



It says 40 Days


----------



## SnappleXXL (May 13, 2009)

panyan said:


> msemtd said:
> 
> 
> > Whoooo!!! I just ordered the black set for €69.76 with UPS standard delivery to UK == £63.99 in real money
> ...



In that price is the postage included, I'm in essex and was wondering how much the postage would be for a v-cube five on its own.


----------



## panyan (May 13, 2009)

SnappleXXL said:


> In that price is the postage included, I'm in essex and was wondering how much the postage would be for a v-cube five on its own.



for me a V5 was about 10 euro shipping, all three was 12 euro shipping!

p.s. the price i quoted was with shipping


----------



## FrankLZ (May 13, 2009)

Doh! I just bought my complete set 1 month ago

Does this mean I should buy the white set at the sale price to go along with my black one???


----------



## panyan (May 13, 2009)

FrankLZ said:


> Doh! I just bought my complete set 1 month ago
> 
> Does this mean I should buy the white set at the sale price to go along with my black one???



i bought the black to go with my white


----------



## Kidstardust (May 13, 2009)

Bought a black 7x7 and a 5x5. It will be a great next week because i orderd also at c4u...


----------



## GermanCube (May 15, 2009)

Kidstardust said:


> Bought a black 7x7 and a 5x5. It will be a great next week because i orderd also at c4u...



Same for me, well, nearly the same: I ordered from Tribox last week, it'll ship on Monday. Then I heard of this Anniversary sale and simply had to buy it, and this one will arrive at the 20th of May. This will be a very nice week, btw. I also got holidays that week!! 

EDIT: I noticed, that you can't access to the v-cubes.com homepage anymore (since a couple of hours for me) 

"Due to an error of our server the site is temporarily closed.

We are sorry for the inconvenience.

We will be back soon. "


----------



## gpt_kibutz (May 15, 2009)

I a m getting the same problem. I ohope the site is back soon. I'm afraid of the v-cube store running out of stock!


----------



## CAT13 (May 15, 2009)

I have enough money, but no credit card to buy it with :'(


----------



## GermanCube (May 15, 2009)

Maybe they just realised, how many people buy the 'cheap' anniversary cubes and they aren't in stock anymore, so they blocked their HP. 
(My bad thoughts ...)



CAT13 said:


> I have enough money, but no credit card to buy it with :'(




You could use PayPal. Send the money to PayPal and they'll send it to V-cubes.com


----------



## gpt_kibutz (May 15, 2009)

is there any other site where i could order the v-cubes at the anniversary prices?
Thanks


----------



## byu (May 15, 2009)

Just wait, V-Cubes should be back soon.


----------



## Hadley4000 (May 16, 2009)

Damn! I just went to get a new 6x6, but the shipping was so much! No I am stuck with a 6x6 with a missing piece


----------



## Dene (May 16, 2009)

Oh man, by the looks of things my stuff will be getting here early next week. This owns!


----------



## AlanAlanine (May 16, 2009)

site is back up.

how long does it take them to ship you the cubes once your order is "processed"?


----------



## trying-to-speedcube... (May 16, 2009)

Hadley4000 said:


> Damn! I just went to get a new 6x6, but the shipping was so much! No I am stuck with a 6x6 with a missing piece


... without a missing piece 

I'm thinking of buying a whole new set


----------



## Kian (May 16, 2009)

AlanAlanine said:


> site is back up.
> 
> how long does it take them to ship you the cubes once your order is "processed"?



really? i still get the same message.


----------



## soccerking813 (May 16, 2009)

It's still down for me.

I'm going to talk to my parents about buying them again today. I have been trying to be really nice and helpful all week, so that should help.


----------



## AlanAlanine (May 16, 2009)

now it's not working for me anymore. I guess I just checked it during a lucky window of time. Maybe I clicked a link that google cached... but I was able to login to see my order invoice... so I don't know.


----------



## panyan (May 16, 2009)

shipped 14th may 4.45pm, delivered 15th may 1pm - amazing


----------



## byu (May 16, 2009)

The site is up for me. I plan on buying the collection soon


----------



## soccerking813 (May 16, 2009)

Yay. The site is back up for me also.

I will have to talk to my parent tomorrow though. I have two parties tonight.


----------



## GermanCube (May 16, 2009)

panyan said:


> shipped 14th may 4.45pm, delivered 15th may 1pm - amazing



So you already got your cubes? 

I ordered my set about an hour after they made the offer and it says, that I'll recieve 'em on the 20th of May ... 

Lets see!!!


----------



## AlanAlanine (May 16, 2009)

My order status says: processed.

Will it change when they ship it, and do they notify you when they ship it? How long does it take to go from processed to shipped?


----------



## panyan (May 16, 2009)

GermanCube said:


> panyan said:
> 
> 
> > shipped 14th may 4.45pm, delivered 15th may 1pm - amazing
> ...



yep gottem! now have to wait until june 10 (b-day!)


----------



## panyan (May 16, 2009)

AlanAlanine said:


> My order status says: processed.
> 
> Will it change when they ship it, and do they notify you when they ship it? How long does it take to go from processed to shipped?



yes, yes, they will email u with ups number


----------



## qazefth (May 17, 2009)

NOw all part of the site not working! =(


----------



## soccerking813 (May 17, 2009)

Hmm, not working at all for me either. I don't understand everything that the page says, but I think the vcubes site has to change something before it can be accessed. Just saying this for myself, so I don't go crazy.


----------



## byu (May 17, 2009)

The site is back up for me.


----------



## soccerking813 (May 17, 2009)

I'm pretty sure I will be ordering a full set within the next week-2 weeks. My parents always have to think every little thing through before doing anything at all.


----------



## byu (May 19, 2009)

Very strange...

I tried to open the page, it didn't work, I got this "Great success! The server has.... etc." I don't remember the whole thing. I decided to refresh the page, and now it works.

Either one of two things happened.

1) I had just opened my browser, and perhaps it doesn't work immediately when you open a browser (?????) or something similar.

2) Coincidentally, V-CUBE just happened to put up their website a half second before I refreshed.


----------



## Dene (May 19, 2009)

Woo my V-cubes arrived today


----------



## Nuceria (May 19, 2009)

what happened with the page was that they either moved servers, or upgraded server software. the page was only down for about a day for me, then worked perfectly after that. I ordered my collection soon after that. It still says processed. I hope it gets here before school lets out so I can gloat to the people too stupid to take such an awesome deal


----------



## gigantorr (May 19, 2009)

anyone kno how much shipping is to australia?


----------



## Poke (May 19, 2009)

grama said:


> it was never down for me


 
I don't think it was down for very long.


----------



## alifiantoadinugroho (May 19, 2009)

.......................


----------



## Dene (May 19, 2009)

gigantorr said:


> anyone kno how much shipping is to australia?



Why don't you go on and find out? I think it will be between 10 and 15 Euro.


----------



## Rodrigo Piaggio (May 19, 2009)

Hi, today my black set arrive. I was very surpised after i open the boxes: the cubes come pre-lubeb!! wtf¡¡: when i take the v-5 i noticed that the stickers was very slippery and when i turn the layers, wow, turn very fast and smooth. Then i check the internal faces of the layers and I saw clearly that the cube is overlubricated  The V-6 have the same issue but turns much more stiff than my white one i have :confused::confused:
The V-7 come barely lubeb and turns great but in much loose than my 4 months old white one. ¿What does this mean? ¿Why the cubes come pre-lubed? ¿Why the v-6 is so stiff and the v-7 so loose?

BTW: I turn each layer on my v-5 and v-6 and wipe off the excess of lube (is a wet lube like the shock oil) with a dry towel. Then i do a solve for each and the lube comes out of the cubes!!!!! 

Any advice is apreciated


----------



## panyan (May 19, 2009)

flakod2 said:


> Hi, today my black set arrive. I was very surpised after i open the boxes: the cubes come pre-lubeb!!



i have heard this is not lube, but mold release & curing liquid and actually inhibits lubing...


----------



## ThatGuy (May 19, 2009)

my parents are willing but...
The only problem is they just got me a 70 dollar order from c4y. 
and they've just spent like 200+ on school stuff. And they're sending me to Ohio this summer.
Convince me to not be guilty!!!


----------



## (X) (May 19, 2009)

I have not read the whole thread, and I apolegize if this have been said before, I just didn't wanna read all the "OMG AMMA SO GONNA GET THE SET NOW" s. 

I think the reason that they've put the prices down besides the 1 year anniversary is that they may wanna sell some of their older cubes before the new cubes comes out, so it may not be a very long time 

IM SOOOOOOOOOO GETTIN th3 v4 WHEN IT COMES


----------



## soccerking813 (May 19, 2009)

Ok, I'm gonna go show my dad the site. Show how nice it is, how it is NOT based in China, Verified by Visa payment, etc...

*Crosses fingers*


----------



## TomZ (May 19, 2009)

byu said:


> 1) I had just opened my browser, and perhaps it doesn't work immediately when you open a browser (?????) or something similar.
> 
> 2) Coincidentally, V-CUBE just happened to put up their website a half second before I refreshed.



It is #2. #1 doesn't make sense.


----------



## Rodrigo Piaggio (May 19, 2009)

panyan said:


> i have heard this is not lube, but mold release & curing liquid and actually inhibits lubing...



Ok, i see, but what do you exactly mean by _inhibits lubing_??? and why my white set did not come with these liquid? what should i do with this liquid? unassemble and clean, or play until gone?


----------



## soccerking813 (May 19, 2009)

Yay. He said we can go through the ordering next week, and ship the set to a friend in the US, so I can get them over the summer.

And just wondering, has anyone ever had any problems with the ordering? Like glitches or anything?
Is the payment and shipping selection easy?
Do you have to make an account?

If it takes too much work, my dad will get mad and I won't be able to buy them.


----------



## 04mucklowd (May 19, 2009)

soccerking813 said:


> Yay. He said we can go through the ordering next week, and ship the set to a friend in the US, so I can get them over the summer.
> 
> And just wondering, has anyone ever had any problems with the ordering? Like glitches or anything?
> Is the payment and shipping selection easy?
> ...



lol my dad is the same, gets mad if not done in about 30 secs
i will probs get my mom to do it
she is the onlything he is scared of, lol


----------



## soccerking813 (May 19, 2009)

04mucklowd said:


> soccerking813 said:
> 
> 
> > Yay. He said we can go through the ordering next week, and ship the set to a friend in the US, so I can get them over the summer.
> ...



Lol, my mom doesn't want to have anything to do with ordering, or money, or credit cards, or rubik's cubes or anything. She doesn't want me to order them that much, which is why I am only talking to my dad about it.


----------



## jcuber (May 19, 2009)

My dad says I don't need them, I already have the black set. How can I explain to him in non-cubing terms that my v-5 is way too loose, my modded v-6 has started randomly exploding, and my v-7 is too loose?


----------



## soccerking813 (May 19, 2009)

Lol. You can't. It is actually fun to explain to people about how your cubes could be better. "Well, ever time I do a U turn, then halfway through, I start my T-perm, the corner catches on the edge, and it makes it really hard to turn."


----------



## Daniel Wu (May 19, 2009)

jcuber said:


> My dad says I don't need them, I already have the black set. How can I explain to him in non-cubing terms that my v-5 is way too loose, my modded v-6 has started randomly exploding, and my v-7 is too loose?



Um... How about 'My 5x5 and 7x7 are going to start exploding randomly and my 6x6 already is. Buy me cubes.'


----------



## andatude (May 19, 2009)

gigantorr said:


> anyone kno how much shipping is to australia?



It's 16 Euros, $28 aus.


----------



## rjohnson_8ball (May 19, 2009)

My 1st V-7 (white) is better than my 2nd V-7 (black) because my 2nd V-7 has loose pieces at the corner areas of the 5x5 centers. I keep worrying they might snag or pop. They certainly wobble around a bit when I rub them.

I wonder... if I order an additional V-5,6,7 set again, can I request them on the tight side?

_EDIT: I just sent them this question. I will let y'all know the response._


----------



## MichaelErskine (May 20, 2009)

My Black set is on its way -- apparently my package was last seen in Börnig, Germany!

I still have to announce this purchase to my wife!


----------



## Neo63 (May 20, 2009)

Yay ordered the white set on Saturday but I have not gotten a tracking number. Does that mean it has not been shipped yet? and how long does it usually take before they ship out the cubes?


----------



## jcuber (May 20, 2009)

I just ordered a white set and a black v-5. They are sending me an extra 5x5 core as well, now I just have to keep my grades up to be able to play with them!


----------



## bamman1108 (May 20, 2009)

I really want to get these now, buy I only have $175 and I'm saving for either Flash CS4 or A Vox Night Train half stack.

I'm probably getting a job over the summer though, so I'm having trouble deciding whether or not to get this.


----------



## SlapShot (May 20, 2009)

Last night, I placed an order for a white V5 and V6. I got a white V7 for Christmas. Someone on here is going to hate me, but on Monday morning, I bought a $1 scratch off lottery ticket, and won $100. I didn't take any chances, I cashed in the ticket before placing the order. I still have $30
for a new pair of sneakers.


----------



## Hadley4000 (May 20, 2009)

Oh man. Touch choice now. I can afford the cube. BUT! Do I get the cube, or the back tattoo I have drawn up?


----------



## ConnorCuber (May 20, 2009)

Hadley4000 said:


> Oh man. Touch choice now. I can afford the cube. BUT! Do I get the cube, or the back tattoo I have drawn up?



I'd say the cube, these are half price, and the tattoo probably isn't.


----------



## gpt_kibutz (May 20, 2009)

Hi. I have a question about the payment. What s the difference between paying by PayPal or by	"Winbank Credit Cart Payment". Im from Mexico so my currency is not the Euro and my question is: if I pay by paypal, then will the price be raised? Will this happen with winbank?
Thanks.


----------



## jcuber (May 20, 2009)

And the tattoo will look really bad when you are 80 years old.


----------



## SlapShot (May 20, 2009)

ConnorCuber said:


> Hadley4000 said:
> 
> 
> > Oh man. Touch choice now. I can afford the cube. BUT! Do I get the cube, or the back tattoo I have drawn up?
> ...



I agree. Get the cube while it is on sale. Then, save up enough again for
the tattoo.


----------



## SlapShot (May 20, 2009)

luisgepeto said:


> Hi. I have a question about the payment. What s the difference between paying by PayPal or by	"Winbank Credit Cart Payment". Im from Mexico so my currency is not the Euro and my question is: if I pay by paypal, then will the price be raised? Will this happen with winbank?
> Thanks.



I never heard of the winbank thing, so I used PayPal because I already have
a PayPal account. I did get hit with a 2 dollar fee, probably for using
PayPal. You won't have to worry about Euros, because PayPal will convert the cost over to Mexican currency(Pesos??)


----------



## gpt_kibutz (May 20, 2009)

The winbank thing is an option just below the paypal payment. has anybody used it?
Thanks


----------



## ThePizzaGuy92 (May 20, 2009)

it's been an entire year of sales and I still see no prototype of other sizes...


----------



## Rodrigo Piaggio (May 20, 2009)

ThePizzaGuy92 said:


> it's been an entire year of sales and I still see no prototype of other sizes...



Ask Verdes, i think all cubers arround the world have the same question.


----------



## GermanCube (May 20, 2009)

flakod2 said:


> Hi, today my black set arrive. I was very surpised after i open the boxes: the cubes come pre-lubeb!! wtf¡¡: when i take the v-5 i noticed that the stickers was very slippery and when i turn the layers, wow, turn very fast and smooth. Then i check the internal faces of the layers and I saw clearly that the cube is overlubricated  The V-6 have the same issue but turns much more stiff than my white one i have :confused::confused:
> The V-7 come barely lubeb and turns great but in much loose than my 4 months old white one. ¿What does this mean? ¿Why the cubes come pre-lubed? ¿Why the v-6 is so stiff and the v-7 so loose?
> 
> BTW: I turn each layer on my v-5 and v-6 and wipe off the excess of lube (is a wet lube like the shock oil) with a dry towel. Then i do a solve for each and the lube comes out of the cubes!!!!!



Okay, first of all: Today my white V-Cube Set arrived - Yeah !!! (8 days since order is okay, i guess)

@flakod2: I have exactly the same problem: At first I unboxed my V5 and wondered how nice it turns, seconds later I realised its lubed /), but it wasn't too bad, so I thought never mind.
Then I unboxed the V6 and thought: damn, thats slippery; after some turns my hands were really WET and oily. THIS SUCKS A LOT!!!
And finally the V7 is the same as yours: I got one about January and eventhough its broken in, its still way tighter than the new one!


Does anyone know what to do? 
(I don't really want to disassemble the V6, btw.!)

Alex


----------



## Rodrigo Piaggio (May 21, 2009)

GermanCube: yes, i´m very impressed with the v-5 and disappointed with the v-6 and 7. The v-7 turns really nice but for my taste is too much loose and, of course, i wonder why this new v-7 come that loose. The v-6 is so stiff but so wet???? wtf. According to panyan this liquid is mold release and inhibits lube (really i dont get what he mean by that).

like you i`m waiting for some help with this cubes.

Maybe this new anniversary sell are "second hand" or not perfect cubes... really hope not!!


----------



## GermanCube (May 21, 2009)

Okay, my V6 was so terribly wet (too much oil!), now I disassembled it. These are A LOT of pieces, but I don't see any other chance!


----------



## daeyoungyoon (May 21, 2009)

GermanCube said:


> Okay, my V6 was so terribly wet, now I disassembled it. These are A LOT of pieces, but I don't see any other chance!



Did it help???

Just ordered a white set yesterday! woot I can't wait.


----------



## MichaelErskine (May 21, 2009)

I think I too am in danger of sounding like "Over-Excited-OMG-OMG-YouTube-Kid" as the UPS tracking of my Black V-Cubes set indicates it is now in my home town (OMG,OMG,OMG,OMG!!!)

When I express my excitement to my wife and kids they respond with "_How much have you spent this time?_" and "_How many of those have you already got?_" so you see this forum is my only outlet!


----------



## GermanCube (May 21, 2009)

daeyoungyoon said:


> GermanCube said:
> 
> 
> > Okay, my V6 was so terribly wet, now I disassembled it. These are A LOT of pieces, but I don't see any other chance!
> ...



I haven't finished yet, its so hard to wipe away all this damned oil out of every single pice of the cube. I'll tell you the result, once its done!


----------



## MichaelErskine (May 21, 2009)

GermanCube said:


> I haven't finished yet, its so hard to wipe away all this damned oil out of every single pice of the cube. I'll tell you the result, once its done!



Have you asked Verdes what this oil is for?


----------



## GermanCube (May 21, 2009)

I wrote him an email and am waiting for an answer


----------



## Neroflux (May 21, 2009)

msemtd said:


> GermanCube said:
> 
> 
> > I haven't finished yet, its so hard to wipe away all this damned oil out of every single pice of the cube. I'll tell you the result, once its done!
> ...



Considering V cubes are from Greece, I'd probably say that's some sort of Grease, maybe Olive oil.


----------



## masterofthebass (May 21, 2009)

For all of you who are fretting over the pre-lubed cubes, EVERY single v-cube has come with a slight lubrication. Don't worry about it. Just go on and solving /lube your cube normally, and the slipperyness (if there is any) will go away. No need to wipe down every single piece of a 6x6.


----------



## Dene (May 21, 2009)

Lol seriously, do you really need to ask for advice on what to do if your cube is greasy??? If you don't like it, wipe it down! Deary me stop being a bunch of whiny babies.


----------



## 04mucklowd (May 21, 2009)

Dene said:


> Lol seriously, do you really need to ask for advice on what to do if your cube is greasy??? If you don't like it, wipe it down! Deary me stop being a bunch of whiny babies.



lol i wth too that people would stop frettng about rubbish


----------



## SnappleXXL (May 21, 2009)

I have ordered a white v-cube 5 and i think it will arrive in about 3 or 4 days. If anyone in england wants to buy a v-5 then it came to about £25 with postage (fast option which is actually about 70p more expensive)


----------



## GermanCube (May 21, 2009)

Okay, just to make things clear: the cube isn't just a bit oily, its really wet and unusuable! I didn't want to ask, how to wipe it out (...), but I wanted to say, that I'm really disappointed of the V-Cube company, because if you buy a new cube, you expect it to be nice and clean! 



> i wth too that people would stop frettng about rubbish


what's the meaning of this ???


----------



## rjohnson_8ball (May 21, 2009)

My email to "V-CUBE_info" <[email protected]>:

_"My 2nd V7 came looser than my 1st V7. Pieces near the corner areas of each
5x5 center wobble a bit too much. If I order another set, can I request the
v-5,6,7 be on the "tight" side rather than loose? Then I can work it in
myself."_

Response from "V-CUBE_info" <[email protected]>:

_"They are supposed to be loose. We can't adjust the core, once the cube has
been assembled. If a piece pops, let us know, then it will be a sign that
the core will need to be adjusted by us.
Thanks"_

Who here likes the new tension on the V7? Who thinks it needs to be tighter?


----------



## Dene (May 21, 2009)

My new V7 isn't loose. In fact, until you have felt my old V7, I can assure you that you have absolutely no idea what a loose V7 is. Many people can testify for this fact.


----------



## *LukeMayn* (May 21, 2009)

I'm gonna save up for some V-cubes


----------



## rjohnson_8ball (May 21, 2009)

Dene said:


> My new V7 isn't loose. In fact, until you have felt my old V7, I can assure you that you have absolutely no idea what a loose V7 is. Many people can testify for this fact.



Interesting. Could it be that my old V7 was tighter than my new V7 because the first was molded using white plastic and the 2nd was molded using black plastic? (Perhaps the plastics expand/shrink differently?)

PS: I pointed Verdes to this speedsolving thread.


----------



## jcuber (May 21, 2009)

It probably means that they will send you a new core.


----------



## rjohnson_8ball (May 21, 2009)

jcuber said:


> It probably means that they will send you a new core.


I doubt that. My cube is still usable, just a bit too loose for my taste. I think they mean they might consider adjusting their machines to make their future cubes tighter, if experiments and customers indicate it is needed.


----------



## Kickflip1993 (May 21, 2009)

i will get a black set on monday or tuesday DD


----------



## byu (May 22, 2009)

I just bought the collection! I'm really excited.


----------



## MichaelErskine (May 22, 2009)

My black set arrived yesterday and in my hurry to open the package I managed to stab myself in the thumb with my pocket knife! I bled all over the packaging for a few minutes before I could tear myself away to get it bandaged up. Thankfully there are now plastic covers on the V-Cube boxes 

I'm very impressed with all three puzzles: I expected not to like the V6 so much (I dislike parity!) but the mechanism feels so solid and definite - the faces clunking into place - and it's heavy! The V5 is really good as expected. There are a few stickering annoyances: some bubbles on the V5, some creases and on the V7 (same as my last one). I see what folk mean about the lube overload! Good purchase.


----------



## Dene (May 22, 2009)

rjohnson_8ball said:


> Dene said:
> 
> 
> > My new V7 isn't loose. In fact, until you have felt my old V7, I can assure you that you have absolutely no idea what a loose V7 is. Many people can testify for this fact.
> ...



My old V7 is white. I have had it since soon after the vcubes were released, and have used it _a lot_. My new one is black, and is the same as most V7s that I have felt - new and unused.


----------



## andatude (May 26, 2009)

Ok, I've asked my parents about buying the v cube set and they said it was ok to buy them! Woot! I'd be using my birthday money so i guess that's good? Um, but now before ordering i still don't know if i should get the white or black collection. I know that it's a matter of self determination but I've never had a white cube, all my cubes are in black. So i just want to know from the people that have black and white collections, which one do you prefer?


----------



## MichaelErskine (May 26, 2009)

I just received the black set because I already had a white V7 but on the whole I prefer white puzzles over black... but I'm a determinist so I would say that


----------



## 04mucklowd (May 26, 2009)

andatude said:


> Ok, I've asked my parents about buying the v cube set and they said it was ok to buy them! Woot! I'd be using my birthday money so i guess that's good? Um, but now before ordering i still don't know if i should get the white or black collection. I know that it's a matter of self determination but I've never had a white cube, all my cubes are in black. So i just want to know from the people that have black and white collections, which one do you prefer?



it has recently just been my birthday, so i may ask my parents the same


----------



## bamman1108 (May 26, 2009)

I just ordered this morning! 

Just a quick question: Do I have any chance of getting it delivered to Florida by the end of the week?


----------



## daeyoungyoon (May 26, 2009)

bamman1108 said:


> I just ordered this morning!
> 
> Just a quick question: Do I have any chance of getting it delivered to Florida by the end of the week?



I doubt it.....I ordered last Weds and still haven't got my tracking number so it will probably take some time. I tihnk the v-cube company is getting a lot of order lately so it takes time to ship orders.

EDiT!!!: WOO just checked my email right after posting this and got my tracking number!!!


----------



## anderson26 (May 26, 2009)

Just Got my V-cubes in the mail today. Can't wait to try them out


----------



## rahulkadukar (May 26, 2009)

andatude said:


> Ok, I've asked my parents about buying the v cube set and they said it was ok to buy them! Woot! I'd be using my birthday money so i guess that's good? Um, but now before ordering i still don't know if i should get the white or black collection. I know that it's a matter of self determination but I've never had a white cube, all my cubes are in black. So i just want to know from the people that have black and white collections, which one do you prefer?



I asked the same question and I got the white set and it is gorgeous


----------



## gboh19 (May 26, 2009)

My Black V-Cubes set came this morning yay~~ However; (reading from the above posts)
1. My v5 and v6 did not come with lube but... my v7 does o.o and 
2. My v7 seems kinda loose and solving it 2 times = few pops O.O
3. Guess its time to break in the V5


----------



## Gparker (May 26, 2009)

Can someone tell me how many days are left in this sale? Or tell me the date it ends. Thanks


----------



## Vulosity (May 26, 2009)

40 days after 5/12/09.


----------



## 04mucklowd (May 26, 2009)

has anyone got any tips on convinsing parents
mine wont let me order off the internt


----------



## soccerking813 (May 26, 2009)

Tell them the entire company is based in Greece, not China. And show them the secure payment method thing.

If they are paying for them, say you will pay half or something like that.


----------



## daeyoungyoon (May 27, 2009)

Get a friend who can order online and let your parents deal with it when it gets to your house.


----------



## Daniel Wu (May 27, 2009)

soccerking813 said:


> Tell them the entire company is based in Greece, not China. And show them the secure payment method thing.
> 
> If they are paying for them, say you will pay half or something like that.



Geez. I'm going to end up paying for 100% if I even get them. It's worth it though.


----------



## Stefan (May 27, 2009)

04mucklowd said:


> has anyone got any tips on convinsing parents
> mine wont let me order off the internt


Tell them to get out of their cave and enter the 21st century.


----------



## 04mucklowd (May 27, 2009)

StefanPochmann said:


> 04mucklowd said:
> 
> 
> > has anyone got any tips on convinsing parents
> ...



thanks 
i have to pay for it
may order them tonight


----------



## JLarsen (May 27, 2009)

I ordered them May 20th. Expected arrival 29th. Today's the 27th. Getting pumped. Sixks bai sixks + syven bai syven. So pumped


----------



## OOOH (May 27, 2009)

StefanPochmann said:


> 04mucklowd said:
> 
> 
> > has anyone got any tips on convinsing parents
> ...



I wouldnt think that will help him getting his V-cubes. But it apparently worked.


----------



## Poke (May 27, 2009)

rjohnson_8ball said:


> My email to "V-CUBE_info" <[email protected]>:
> 
> _"My 2nd V7 came looser than my 1st V7. Pieces near the corner areas of each
> 5x5 center wobble a bit too much. If I order another set, can I request the
> ...



WTF...


----------



## panyan (May 27, 2009)

flakod2 said:


> panyan said:
> 
> 
> > i have heard this is not lube, but mold release & curing liquid and actually inhibits lubing...
> ...



i mean that the stuff stops the lube hitting the actual plastic, reducing the lubes effectiveness


----------



## 04mucklowd (May 27, 2009)

panyan said:


> flakod2 said:
> 
> 
> > panyan said:
> ...



i thought that someone said it was lube of a kind of silicon base
not mold release
i think that the person found this out from verdes


----------



## byu (May 27, 2009)

Which is more accurate, the V-CUBE estimated arrival date or the UPS estimated arrival date?


----------



## panyan (May 27, 2009)

byu said:


> Which is more accurate, the V-CUBE estimated arrival date or the UPS estimated arrival date?



UPS definitely, i was estimated 23rd by vcubes, 21st by UPS and i got them 21st - UPS wins


----------



## 04mucklowd (May 27, 2009)

byu said:


> Which is more accurate, the V-CUBE estimated arrival date or the UPS estimated arrival date?



probably UPS


----------



## byu (May 27, 2009)

That means my V-CUBEs should arrive on Friday... 

Anyway...

Did a quick check on my calendar. I think someone was asking about this. The sale ends June 21st.


----------



## daeyoungyoon (May 27, 2009)

If all goes well, I should be getting mine tomorrow....I just hope the UPS guy comes around after 2:30 pm.


----------



## bamman1108 (May 28, 2009)

Poke said:


> rjohnson_8ball said:
> 
> 
> > My email to "V-CUBE_info" <[email protected]>:
> ...



I lol'd.


----------



## daeyoungyoon (May 28, 2009)

bamman1108 said:


> Poke said:
> 
> 
> > rjohnson_8ball said:
> ...



What about it?? They are saying that they will adjust the core if people start complaining about it BUT they can't change the ones that have been already assembled.


----------



## jcuber (May 28, 2009)

Got my cubes yesterday, can't open or play with them because of my mid-marking period report (report-card like thing that counts for nothing).

I'm sad. 

I can't play with any cubes, watch TV, and I'm DEFINITELY not supposed to be on my laptop right now. I have to get all a's by the end of the school year, and THEN I can play with my cubes.

My skillz will go away in 3 weeks. 

On another note, the UPS tracker was right. Very fast shipping.


----------



## daeyoungyoon (May 28, 2009)

yay my cubes are here.  Still in the box. Going to open them now.


----------



## soccerking813 (May 28, 2009)

Talked to my dad again, and I can order them on June 1st. But then I will have to wait for a month before I can get them.


----------



## Logan (May 29, 2009)

I just realized something. The v-cube 5 BLACK in the v-cube store has the wrong color scheme. That's weird...


----------



## byu (May 29, 2009)

I realized that a while ago. It's correct, the red you see is really a dark orange


----------



## jcuber (May 29, 2009)

The new boxes for v-5's have the cube displayed with the black/green/red sides showing, instead of the yellow/blue/red they used to have... I wonder why?


----------



## rahulkadukar (May 31, 2009)

How long does it take to change status from processed to shipping


----------



## daeyoungyoon (May 31, 2009)

took me about 5-6 days and I got them on the 8th day.


----------



## rahulkadukar (May 31, 2009)

Cant wait that long


----------



## panyan (May 31, 2009)

rahulkadukar said:


> Cant wait that long



i got them the day after the day i ordered them (21st -> 23rd)

i assume that they got the order on the 22nd becuse i ordered them late and there was an issue with payment failure


----------



## eastamazonantidote (Jun 1, 2009)

How many days left? My parents said they'd buy me the set but they're stalling it out!


----------



## daeyoungyoon (Jun 1, 2009)

I think its like 1-2 weeks left.


----------



## Tortin (Jun 2, 2009)

I just ordered mine.


----------



## Poke (Jun 2, 2009)

People keep asking for when it ends, and I have done the math and heard other people say the 21st of June.


----------



## gpt_kibutz (Jun 2, 2009)

Hi, the UPS guys are charging me 10 dollars for delivering the package. Why is this for? I hadnt the 10 dollars in hand and they said they were coming tomorrow. Is it mandatory that I pay them?


----------



## deco122392 (Jun 2, 2009)

luisgepeto said:


> Hi, the UPS guys are charging me 10 dollars for delivering the package. Why is this for? I hadnt the 10 dollars in hand and they said they were coming tomorrow. Is it mandatory that I pay them?



maby they just want a tip.


----------



## Ethan Rosen (Jun 2, 2009)

luisgepeto said:


> Hi, the UPS guys are charging me 10 dollars for delivering the package. Why is this for? I hadnt the 10 dollars in hand and they said they were coming tomorrow. Is it mandatory that I pay them?



That's honestly the first time I've ever heard that. I recomend calling UPS and seeing what the deal with that is.


----------



## soccerking813 (Jun 2, 2009)

I just ordered the set yesterday, and they were shipped out today. It says they will arrive in North Carolina on the 5th. :O That's only 4 days shipping. But I have to wait until July to get them.


----------



## gpt_kibutz (Jun 2, 2009)

deco122392 said:


> luisgepeto said:
> 
> 
> > Hi, the UPS guys are charging me 10 dollars for delivering the package. Why is this for? I hadnt the 10 dollars in hand and they said they were coming tomorrow. Is it mandatory that I pay them?
> ...



haha that was what I thought at first. I called UPS and they told me it was a charge due to the cubes coming from another country (taxes)... I guess I'll just have to pay it and wait one more day.


----------



## Kian (Jun 2, 2009)

luisgepeto said:


> deco122392 said:
> 
> 
> > luisgepeto said:
> ...



ewww protectionist tariffs. ewww.


----------



## rjohnson_8ball (Jun 2, 2009)

bamman1108 said:


> Poke said:
> 
> 
> > rjohnson_8ball said:
> ...



I think someone else just explained it, but I will too. I believe Verdes means they can adjust tightness for future production, but cubes already produced cannot be re-adjusted.

By the way, my newer (loose, black plastic) V7 did pop on me but my old (tight, white plastic) V7 has never popped yet. One of my concerns is the looseness of the center cubies near the corner areas of the 5x5 centers.


----------



## Daniel Wu (Jun 2, 2009)

Is there a significant difference between black V cubes and white V cubes? I want black (badly), but it sounds like they're not as good as the white ones.


----------



## jcuber (Jun 2, 2009)

My white v-7 (not broken in) seems MUCH tighter than my black one (old) pre-breaking in. In my case, the 5x5's feel much the same, and surprisingly have an ES-ish feel to them. The black is perhaps a tad looser. I can't really compare the 6x6's because I haven't modded the new one (and I may not ever, just enough to make the clicking less pronounced).


----------



## Daniel Wu (Jun 2, 2009)

Does how loose the black cubes are effect their speedsolving potential???


----------



## jcuber (Jun 3, 2009)

IMO, not really.


----------



## rjohnson_8ball (Jun 3, 2009)

rickcube said:


> Does how loose the black cubes are effect their speedsolving potential???



I am not much of a speed solver, but my looser cube is easier on my hands and I can solve faster with it. However, I worry a bit more about a pop, so I would not let a non-cuber try to twist or scramble my looser V7.

@rickcube, Dene seemed to indicate white versus black might not matter or the production date might not matter. I don't know the answer. I am not sure we have enough feedback from users here.


----------



## jcuber (Jun 3, 2009)

We would need a large order (like 10 of each color of each cube) and various testers to REALLY make a decision on this.


----------



## CanadaCube (Jun 3, 2009)

woo!! ordered v6 and v7 in white!! cant wait


----------



## I_love_cubes (Jun 3, 2009)

yay I just recieved my V6!
now working on sub 10


----------



## Konsta (Jun 3, 2009)

panyan said:


> byu said:
> 
> 
> > Which is more accurate, the V-CUBE estimated arrival date or the UPS estimated arrival date?
> ...



Well, I had V-cube: 22th(May), UPS: 20th. It came 22th. And I waited whole 20th day for it at home. 

anyway..
I bought black collection +extra black 5x5x5. 5x5s were great and the 7x7 too, BUT...
6x6 missed 2 inner pieces, the smallest ones: Fig.6a.9 http://v-cubes.com/pdf/European_patent.pdf (page 32).
At first I didn't realize that there were missing pieces.
I just tried to turn the cube but it started to fell apart,
so I dissambled it and counted all pieces.
I wrote to V-cubes sales and they sent me 3 pieces of each small inner pieces (Fig.6a.9 and Fig.6a.8).
After receiving them, I assembled it again, but it's REALLY hard to turn,
so I guess I'm going to take it apart again and do some kind of modification to it.
It's going to be goood, I'm sure 
My white collection was all good, when I ordered them back then.


----------



## rahulkadukar (Jun 3, 2009)

Will get mine on 5 June


----------



## gpt_kibutz (Jun 3, 2009)

I got mines yesterday, and I noticed there was something very weird with my 6x6. However it was until today that I realized what it was. The yellow side has no stickers on it!  I can't believe this happened!


----------



## soccerking813 (Jun 3, 2009)

What? It took you a whole day to realize there was a color missing?


----------



## gpt_kibutz (Jun 3, 2009)

soccerking813 said:


> What? It took you a whole day to realize there was a color missing?



Well in fact it was one night... received them at 9pm, and I didn't touch the 6x6 a lot; I only solved the 7x7 and the 5x5 
I still cant believe it; I hope that Mr. Verdes can send me some stickers or I migh buy them from cubesmith..


----------



## rjohnson_8ball (Jun 3, 2009)

luisgepeto said:


> soccerking813 said:
> 
> 
> > What? It took you a whole day to realize there was a color missing?
> ...



I suggest Cubesmith. The original stickers on my V cubes were not all perfectly placed and some had dimples or creases. If yours are the same way, you might as well redo them with Cubesmith stickers. (PS: I wish they had tiles for V6 and V7.)

You might let Verdes know regardless, so they can try to avoid this problem for other customers.


----------



## rahulkadukar (Jun 3, 2009)

What is the mass of the complete collection


----------



## anythingtwisty (Jun 4, 2009)

ordered my black set after a _lot_ of convincing of the parents. "$100 on cubes?!! that's ridiculous!" i'll easily make the money back by selling my wii games though....


----------



## gpt_kibutz (Jun 4, 2009)

rjohnson_8ball said:


> luisgepeto said:
> 
> 
> > soccerking813 said:
> ...



I sent an e-mail to Verdes, and he replied saying that they would send stickers for me. I hope this is true. If they arrive I would be in fact suprised by the great costumer service!


----------



## MichaelErskine (Jun 4, 2009)

luisgepeto said:


> I sent an e-mail to Verdes, and he replied saying that they would send stickers for me. I hope this is true. If they arrive I would be in fact suprised by the great costumer service!



I'd be very surprised if Verdes Innovations _didn't_ send you a replacement set of stickers: my experience of their customer service has been very positive.


----------



## Kian (Jun 4, 2009)

rjohnson_8ball said:


> luisgepeto said:
> 
> 
> > soccerking813 said:
> ...



i'm going to resticker my 5x5 tonight. do you have any good suggestions on removing the stickers?


----------



## Kubinator97 (Jun 4, 2009)

Last night i bought the black collection


----------



## Faz (Jun 5, 2009)

Thinkingh of ordering the white set.


----------



## Hadley4000 (Jun 5, 2009)

Broke down and ordered a black 6x6.

Now that I broke down, I am down broke =\​


----------



## Stefan (Jun 5, 2009)

Why are people telling what they ordered or intend to order?


----------



## Faz (Jun 5, 2009)

StefanPochmann said:


> Why are people telling what they ordered or intend to order?



Why are you questioning my previous post?


----------



## MichaelErskine (Jun 5, 2009)

StefanPochmann said:


> Why are people telling what they ordered or intend to order?



Well, in my case I have no nobody else to talk to who might be as excited as me at the prospect of buying some puzzles!


----------



## Swoncen (Jun 5, 2009)

same for me.. my girlfriend calls me crazy..


----------



## Stefan (Jun 5, 2009)

msemtd said:


> Well, in my case I have no nobody else to talk to who might be as excited as me at the prospect of buying some puzzles!


You're different. When you posted that you ordered, you included the total price including shipping. That is useful information. Later you posted where your shipment is and then when it arrived. That is useful information. Not totally awesome information, but at least something.

But all those post merely telling "I think I'll buy the black set" or "I just ordered a white 6x6x6"... WTH? Nobody cares! Why do you make us reopen the thread for this? Why do you clutter the thread and shroud the interesting and worthy posts? I get the feeling these guys are just sheep, saying that stuff only because many others do it. I've seen this in other threads as well, and always wondered why they do that, hence my above question.


----------



## soccerking813 (Jun 5, 2009)

Well, it is good that they keep the thread alive, so more people will see it, and hopefully it will help them.


----------



## panyan (Jun 5, 2009)

StefanPochmann said:


> Why are people telling what they ordered or intend to order?



because the point of a forum is for people to talk


----------



## 04mucklowd (Jun 5, 2009)

Stefan, i swear ur out to get everyone


----------



## rahulkadukar (Jun 6, 2009)

04mucklowd said:


> Stefan, i swear ur out to get everyone


I second that. Anyway I also received my Cubes and the v6 sucks


----------



## royzabeast (Jun 6, 2009)

Just wondering, has their been any information on when the new products are coming out?


----------



## panyan (Jun 6, 2009)

rjohnson_8ball said:


> (PS: I wish they had tiles for V6 and V7.)



link here:
http://www.perfectflowers.org

go to the page and have a look, they are not as good as you think... i prefer stickers now!


----------



## V-cube7_101 (Jun 6, 2009)

Because the prices dropped, my parents let me buy a V6 and a cubedron. Though I don't really know what a cubedron is.


----------



## V-cube7_101 (Jun 6, 2009)

If your wondering if they have tiles for the V6 and V7, they don't. Though memyselfandpi has a video on how to cut tiles for them.


----------



## jcuber (Jun 6, 2009)

V-cube71235678987654 said:


> If your wondering if they have tiles for the V6 and V7, they don't. Though memyselfandpi has a video on how to cut tiles for them.



Edit your posts, don't double post like that. Most people will realize that there are not any 6x6 or 7x7 tiles available after going to www.cubesmith.com and seeing that they don't have them. Then they will probably look on youtube, yeilding the video you mentioned.


----------



## panyan (Jun 7, 2009)

V-cube7_101 said:


> If your wondering if they have tiles for the V6 and V7, they don't. Though memyselfandpi has a video on how to cut tiles for them.





panyan said:


> rjohnson_8ball said:
> 
> 
> > (PS: I wish they had tiles for V6 and V7.)
> ...



i already linked to my page where i show you the results


----------



## Radu (Jun 7, 2009)

StefanPochmann said:


> msemtd said:
> 
> 
> > Well, in my case I have no nobody else to talk to who might be as excited as me at the prospect of buying some puzzles!
> ...



I totally agree with Stefan. I always wondered about that too...


----------



## Faz (Jun 7, 2009)

Well, just to annoy Stefan - I ordered the V-Cube Collection! (White)
73.49 euros in total - 129.39 AUD

Can't wait! (Oh wait, I can wait, and I have to)


----------



## qazefth (Jun 7, 2009)

how much is the price of v5 include shipping too manchester?


----------



## panyan (Jun 7, 2009)

qazefth said:


> how much is the price of v5 include shipping too manchester?



go on their site and see for yourself


----------



## Radu (Jun 8, 2009)

i have a question...do v-cubes.com ever answer to their e-mails? i've already waited a lot and i need an answer, and i think some of you can help.

for those who ordered recently... did the package come also with an invoice? (because i'm gonna need that). thanks


----------



## GalPro (Jun 8, 2009)

I heard that they answered some people's mail...

It probably depends on the question


----------



## cusx (Jun 9, 2009)

pablobaluba said:


> i have a question...do v-cubes.com ever answer to their e-mails? i've already waited a lot and i need an answer, and i think some of you can help.
> 
> for those who ordered recently... did the package come also with an invoice? (because i'm gonna need that). thanks



no invoice, invoice via email.


----------



## andatude (Jun 10, 2009)

YAY!! My order of the White Cube Collection Processed.

It costs 73.49 Euros which in Aus Dollar = $127.70.

LOL this is $1.69 cheaper than what Felix Paid. xD

Sorry Stefan for posting this, just thought you guys know lol.


----------



## Swoncen (Jun 10, 2009)

€68.54 to Austria =)

SKU Product Item price Quantity Total

V-CUBE Collection BLACK V-CUBE Collection BLACK €55.00 1 €55.00 
Subtotal: €55.00 
Shipping cost: €11.61 
Order processing cost: €1.93 

Total: €68.54 



compared to my first order... oh my god..

SKU Product Item price Quantity Total

V-CUBE 5 V-CUBE 5 €25.00 1 €25.00 
V-CUBE 6 V-CUBE 6 €39.00 1 €39.00 
V-CUBE 7 V-CUBE 7 €48.00 1 €48.00 
Subtotal: €112.00 
Shipping cost: €22.56 
VAT 19.000%: €25.57 
Order processing cost: €6.57 

Total: €166.70 



Wow, that was expensive back then..


----------



## Stefan (Jun 10, 2009)

andatude said:


> Sorry Stefan for posting this, just thought you guys know lol.


Again: I'm only puzzled by the pure "I just ordered X" or the worse "I plan to order Y". If you tell total price or shipping time or so, like you did, then that's at least something, and I can understand why you think others might be interested to see it. In other words:

_“You don't write because you want to say something, you write because you have something to say.”_
-- F. Scott Fitzgerald


----------



## Hadley4000 (Jun 10, 2009)

I must say, I am very happy with their shipping. I got an email this morning(June 10th), and the scheduled date is June 15th. And that's all the way to Georgia.


----------



## Swoncen (Jun 10, 2009)

I ordered yesterday and the scheduled date is June 16th to Austria. shipping is faster to the States - interesting. But I don't mind, I won't be in Vienna before the 25th of June.


----------



## Logan (Jun 10, 2009)

aaaggggh... I want a black set soo bad but my parents won't let me get it (stupid economy  ). I tell them that they are on sale (~40%off) and that the black set is running out, but they won't budge... Oh well, I guess I'm getting a white set for a ton of money later this summer.


----------



## Swoncen (Jun 10, 2009)

Can you borrow the money from your friends? When I bought the 3 White Cubes 1 year ago, I paid ~160 Euro including shipping. Now it's 68 Euro including shipping. They won't be so cheap anymore.


----------



## Stefan (Jun 10, 2009)

Swoncen said:


> Now it's 68 Euro including shipping. *They won't be so cheap anymore.*


How do you know?


----------



## GalPro (Jun 10, 2009)

andatude said:


> YAY!! My order of the White Cube Collection Processed.
> 
> It costs 73.49 Euros which in Aus Dollar = $127.70.
> 
> ...



wierd...i bought my collection for 102$


----------



## Stefan (Jun 10, 2009)

GalPro said:


> andatude said:
> 
> 
> > It costs 73.49 Euros which in Aus Dollar = $127.70
> ...


Think.


----------



## Dene (Jun 10, 2009)

$165 for me. Man you guys must be special or have some fancy trick or something.


----------



## soccerking813 (Jun 10, 2009)

Dene said:


> $165 for me. Man you guys must be special or have some fancy trick or something.



Dude, I am so lucky. It only cost me $103. I feel special.


----------



## KubeKid73 (Jun 10, 2009)

I just ordered all three.  But my mom got a call from the credit card company and there was some charge that we looked up that was some scam and she canceled her card. Do you think I will still get my order?


----------



## Swoncen (Jun 10, 2009)

StefanPochmann said:


> Swoncen said:
> 
> 
> > Now it's 68 Euro including shipping. *They won't be so cheap anymore.*
> ...



Someone posted Verdes reply to an Email where he said that they cannot sell it cheaper than this. Maybe it's possible that you can buy cheaper clones.


----------



## masterofthebass (Jun 10, 2009)

Dene said:


> $165 for me. Man you guys must be special or have some fancy trick or something.



lrn2convert currency.


----------



## Dene (Jun 11, 2009)

masterofthebass said:


> Dene said:
> 
> 
> > $165 for me. Man you guys must be special or have some fancy trick or something.
> ...



Erm... I can't tell if you're joking or not, but just in case: my post was a joke, I was mocking this guy >.<


GalPro said:


> andatude said:
> 
> 
> > YAY!! My order of the White Cube Collection Processed.
> ...


----------



## KubeKid73 (Jun 11, 2009)

Oh. I bought mine for $102 too. (From the quote that you posted.) I didn't know if it was for real. $78 to $102 seems like a lot for shipping and Paypal, but I guess its true.


----------



## masterofthebass (Jun 11, 2009)

Dene said:


> masterofthebass said:
> 
> 
> > Dene said:
> ...



$102 USD -> $163 NZD. Either you knew that and was being sarcastic, or it is just a very odd coincidence.


----------



## Dene (Jun 11, 2009)

Well yes that's the joke. Because that GalPro guy obviously didn't pick up on the currency difference.


----------



## Faz (Jun 11, 2009)

andatude said:


> YAY!! My order of the White Cube Collection Processed.
> 
> It costs 73.49 Euros which in Aus Dollar = $127.70.
> 
> ...



Damn Aussie dollar keeps going up!
Btw, I haven't recieved a shipping email yet. Do they usually send notifications for that?

Shipping email recieved: Estimated arrival is monday the 15th of June. I think it may come tuesday though, as most of my orders arrive on the weekend, but the postal service completely shuts down on the weekends here in Australia.


----------



## Pitzu (Jun 11, 2009)

Hi guys!

We plan to order some cubes from V-Cubes. (Together with Olivér Perge.) Better to order in collection. If anybody needs white 6 or white 7 ?!


----------



## Faz (Jun 13, 2009)

V-cubes have arrived at Changi airport, Singapore - getting closer!

@ 5:49 am


----------



## Roux-er (Jun 15, 2009)

Argg..

Mine still haven't come yet!

TOO MUCH SUSPENSE!!


----------



## KubeKid73 (Jun 15, 2009)

I ordered mine on Thursday, and they still say Processed. They haven't shipped yet!


----------



## Roux-er (Jun 15, 2009)

I ordered mine on the 1st  Everyone else got theirs


----------



## KubeKid73 (Jun 15, 2009)

Wow. And it says shipping is, at most, eight days. Did you email them about it?


----------



## Stefan (Jun 15, 2009)

Swoncen said:


> StefanPochmann said:
> 
> 
> > Swoncen said:
> ...


That doesn't answer the question (reason is bolded).


----------



## andatude (Jun 15, 2009)

OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG!!!!
MY CUBES ARRIVED!!!!

it came in like only 3 days!! AHHHHHHHH!!!

I opened them and the 5x5 is bloody awesome!! three blue stickers are comin off already.

The 6x6 is small, the clicking is not that bad. It popped already once when i turned it.

The 7x7 is awesome, BUT SO BLOODY SMALL!!!. seriously its TINY!!
but smmmmmooooooooth.

I already made an unboxing video. I'll upload it when i can.

AHHHHHHHHHHHHH!!


----------



## Faz (Jun 15, 2009)

andatude said:


> OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG!!!!
> MY CUBES ARRIVED!!!!
> 
> it came in like only 3 days!! AHHHHHHHH!!!
> ...



Damnit. Mine are still in some other part of melbourne, and have been since Sunday. I was hoping to get them today, as thats what the email said.


----------



## Leviticus (Jun 15, 2009)

When did you guys order them? And do you get an e-mail saying it's been shipped? Because I've only got the invoice from after I paid.

I ordered on Thursday the 11th of June. It's now the 15th. I was just wondering when (if) I'll receive an e-mail confirming it's been shipped out.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Faz (Jun 15, 2009)

I ordered on the 7th of June, and got the shipping email on the 10th.
It's still the weekend over there in Europe, so be patient, and hopefully they will be shipped out by Tuesday or Wednesday.

What colour set did you order Levi?


----------



## Leviticus (Jun 15, 2009)

fazrulz said:


> I ordered on the 7th of June, and got the shipping email on the 10th.
> It's still the weekend over there in Europe, so be patient, and hopefully they will be shipped out by Tuesday or Wednesday.
> 
> What colour set did you order Levi?



I am being patient, It was only an inquiry. I ordered a black set.


----------



## andatude (Jun 15, 2009)

Leviticus said:


> When did you guys order them? And do you get an e-mail saying it's been shipped? Because I've only got the invoice from after I paid.
> 
> I ordered on Thursday the 11th of June. It's now the 15th. I was just wondering when (if) I'll receive an e-mail confirming it's been shipped out.
> 
> Thanks in advance.



I got my Aunty to use her credit card to pay for me so she does basically have all the information. I do have some however.
I ordered the White V cube Collection on the 10th of June. 
I asked my Aunty on Saturday if it had been shipped, she said she did receive an email on friday saying it had been shipped which was the 12th of June. Then it arrived today 15th of June. After the invoice email, you should receive a shipping email. You were the one who actually told me that i would get the shipping email. xD


----------



## Leviticus (Jun 15, 2009)

andatude said:


> Leviticus said:
> 
> 
> > When did you guys order them? And do you get an e-mail saying it's been shipped? Because I've only got the invoice from after I paid.
> ...



No, I presumed you would receive one based on other online orders. I was just confused because it had been 4 days with no other notification. But I didn't take into account that I ordered just before the weekend, which is what Feliks cleared up.


----------



## jbrungar (Jun 15, 2009)

I ordered a black set thursday 4th of June, didn't get a shipping confirmation until the wednesday 10th. They arrived in new zealand on sunday, and are scheduled to be delivered tomorrow, tuesday 16th.


----------



## rahulkadukar (Jun 15, 2009)

Hey guys were your cubes lubed, because mine were completly lubed with I dont know what even the accompanying pamphlet was sort of wet


----------



## jcuber (Jun 15, 2009)

It's not lube, it's mold release. Just play with them for a while and it will go away.


----------



## JoseRubik (Jun 15, 2009)

I bought my cubes yesterday!... I live in Chile so i think that they won't arrive to early, but anyway... Im so excited.


----------



## Faz (Jun 15, 2009)

Arrgh...... still waiting for the cubes to be transferred from Ascot Vale to my local post office.....

ASCOT VALE, VIC,
AU 06/14/2009 12:08 P.M. IMPORT SCAN 
06/14/2009 3:32 A.M. PACKAGE DATA PROCESSED BY BROKERAGE. WAITING FOR CLEARANCE / RELEASED BY CLEARING AGENCY. NOW IN-TRANSIT FOR DELIVERY 
06/14/2009 1:34 A.M. PACKAGE DATA PROCESSED BY BROKERAGE. WAITING FOR CLEARANCE 
06/14/2009 1:34 A.M. REGISTERED WITH CLEARING AGENCY / SHIPMENT SUBMITTED TO CLEARING AGENCY 
06/14/2009 1:34 A.M. REGISTERED WITH CLEARING AGENCY / RELEASED BY CLR AGENCY. NOW IN-TRANSIT 
CHANGI,
SG 06/13/2009 5:49 A.M. ARRIVAL SCAN 
DON MUANG,
TH 06/13/2009 2:41 A.M. DEPARTURE SCAN 
BANGKOK,
TH 06/13/2009 1:10 A.M. DEPARTURE SCAN 
DON MUANG,
TH 06/12/2009 11:12 P.M. ARRIVAL SCAN 
BANGKOK,
TH 06/12/2009 11:10 P.M. ARRIVAL SCAN 
DUBAI,
AE 06/12/2009 6:00 P.M. DEPARTURE SCAN 
06/12/2009 1:57 P.M. DEPARTURE SCAN 
06/12/2009 12:20 P.M. ARRIVAL SCAN 
06/12/2009 12:00 P.M. ARRIVAL SCAN 
KOELN (COLOGNE),
DE 06/12/2009 3:51 A.M. DEPARTURE SCAN 
06/12/2009 3:46 A.M. DEPARTURE SCAN 
SPATA,
GR 06/10/2009 7:23 P.M. ARRIVAL SCAN 
KOROPI, ATHENS,
GR 06/10/2009 7:10 P.M. DEPARTURE SCAN 
06/10/2009 2:53 P.M. ORIGIN SCAN 
GR 06/10/2009 4:49 A.M. BILLING INFORMATION RECEIVED


----------



## Roux-er (Jun 16, 2009)

Im in a tight situation. I am going to leave on friday for a FOUR WEEK vacation. I ordered my cubes on the 1st and they have not came. This is a road trip so I need some v cubes to solve. I am concerned with the shipping time. I should of gotten them according to what people say how long it took theirs.


----------



## Rodrigo Piaggio (Jun 16, 2009)

JoseRubik said:


> I bought my cubes yesterday!... I live in Chile so i think that they won't arrive to early, but anyway... Im so excited.



7~8 days after Verdes ship.


----------



## ThatGuy (Jun 16, 2009)

Roux-er said:


> Im in a tight situation. I am going to leave on friday for a FOUR WEEK vacation. I ordered my cubes on the 1st and they have not came. This is a road trip so I need some v cubes to solve. I am concerned with the shipping time. I should of gotten them according to what people say how long it took theirs.



You could always have them be sent to where you're staying at your vacation...unless you're going to be moving about.
Not as bad as me. I'm leaving on the 21st for a 2 month summer camp, although I could just put my shipping address at the camp.


----------



## Roux-er (Jun 16, 2009)

Im going to stay at like 10 hotels. It's either now of 4 weeks.


----------



## Logan (Jun 16, 2009)

6 Days Left!


----------



## Faz (Jun 16, 2009)

Update:

Status: Exception?

ASCOT VALE, VIC,
AU 16/06/2009 11:48 CONTACT UPS FOR ADDITIONAL INFORMATION / UPS WILL CONTACT THE SENDER AND/OR RECEIVER REGARDING THE STATUS OR DISPOSITION OF THIS PACKAGE 

At least I know it's getting closer.

EDIT: Oh shut up logan.


----------



## *LukeMayn* (Jun 16, 2009)

Got my cubes . The 6x6x6 sucks (ATM) and the 7x7x7 and 5x5x5 are really good. Broke my PB by 1 min for 5x5x5 also lowered my avg by ~30secs. Orange > pink for sure


----------



## Faz (Jun 16, 2009)

*LukeMayn* said:


> Got my cubes . The 6x6x6 sucks (ATM) and the 7x7x7 and 5x5x5 are really good. Broke my PB by 1 min for 5x5x5 also lowered my avg by ~30secs. Orange > pink for sure



Damn, everyone who ordered after me is recieving their cubes now.


----------



## Logan (Jun 16, 2009)

fazrulz said:


> EDIT: Oh shut up logan.



Jeez. I'm just trying to keep everyone updated.


----------



## Hadley4000 (Jun 16, 2009)

Damn! I missed the delivery today and they are having to come back tomorrow.

Did you have to sign for them before? I don't remember that.


----------



## gboh19 (Jun 16, 2009)

> > Did you have to sign for them before? I don't remember that.



yes, you have to sign for them and also pay duty import charges. Mine was like only erm $USD 1  for the charge heee~~

p.s i thought ups carriers use a bit like a van or something like that but here they use crappy cars (maybe to reduce the cost haha)


----------



## Roux-er (Jun 16, 2009)

My mom says she got an email when you register, nothing else. Im confused.


----------



## Ellis (Jun 16, 2009)

Roux-er said:


> My mom says she got an email when you register, nothing else. Im confused.



What exactly were you expecting to get when you register? Free v-cubes?


----------



## Roux-er (Jun 16, 2009)

What I meant was she didnt get any other email, like a tracking #.


----------



## Ellis (Jun 16, 2009)

Well, you never said you ordered anything...

You won't get a tracking number immediately after ordering because they haven't sent it yet.


----------



## Roux-er (Jun 16, 2009)

I ordered it on the 1st


----------



## Faz (Jun 16, 2009)

Send them an email. When I ordered my v5 a year ago, they didn't send the order for about 3 weeks, because they couldn't find the order. They will most likely have forgotten about your order.


----------



## Roux-er (Jun 16, 2009)

Ok I will.

Thanks faz


----------



## jbrungar (Jun 16, 2009)

Mine arrived today. The 5 and 7 (black) are way looser than my white ones, which i got when they first came out, and have been solved hundreds of times. First 5x5 solve straight out of the box was a pb.


----------



## Faz (Jun 16, 2009)

Update.

TRANSFER NOTIFICATION FROM SITE TO OBTAIN ADDITIONAL INFORMATION REQUIRED FOR DELIVERY

Location: Athens, Greece?

I'm confused and worried.


----------



## Leviticus (Jun 16, 2009)

I got my _UPS Ship Notification, Tracking Number... _ e-mail an hour ago. Hopefully they shall arrive this week.


----------



## andatude (Jun 16, 2009)

Here's my unboxing video
as you can tell my V6 is going to pop loads on me. the V5 is just awesome.


----------



## Roux-er (Jun 16, 2009)

Ok I contacted them. I can't to see what the holdup was. I'm not going to get them by Friday.


----------



## Xekill (Jun 16, 2009)

fazrulz said:


> Update.
> 
> TRANSFER NOTIFICATION FROM SITE TO OBTAIN ADDITIONAL INFORMATION REQUIRED FOR DELIVERY
> 
> ...



how bout calling the local ups office in ur country?


----------



## Logan (Jun 16, 2009)

AAGGGH! My parents said I could buy a v-cube set this morning. I had to wait till 5 (when my mom got home) to buy them. I checked so see if they had the black set in stock (because the V5 black is out of stock) and it was. So I just checked again at 4:30 and their out. I'm really sad now because the sale goes till the 22nd (or 21st) and they won't get them in stock by then.  I guess I have to get the white set.


P.S. The reason I want the black set is because it will be easier to recognize the colors for me.


----------



## KubeKid73 (Jun 16, 2009)

My cubes shipped today, the 16th. They should arrive Thursday, the 18th. I hope they arrive on time. I can't wait!


----------



## Swoncen (Jun 16, 2009)

It's just the V5. Get the Black V6, the Black V7 and a white V5. It's the best you can do now.


----------



## KubeKid73 (Jun 16, 2009)

But you don't save €6 like that.


----------



## Swoncen (Jun 16, 2009)

you save 41 euro.. I would do it..


----------



## Faz (Jun 17, 2009)

Update:

They called my dad, to say that they need to deliver the package to another location. He said to deliver it to my mum's work. They will be doing that.......... *tomorrow*....... Grr.


----------



## anythingtwisty (Jun 17, 2009)

yeah, ups is pretty annoying. When my v-cubes came the first day, I was getting picked up from summer school, but unfortunately, they decided to try again at the SAME TIME the next day. We eventually got lucky as the driver stopped by our house on his way back, and I got them.


----------



## Hadley4000 (Jun 17, 2009)

Black V6 came in the mail today. I have done 2 or 3 solves on it, and still have not have it pop. Stark contrast to my white one which popped several times each solve.


----------



## JoseRubik (Jun 17, 2009)

They already shipped my cubes!!!, i have to wait till 24th June because i live in Chile ... well, anyway i think that it's a pretty decent delivering time.


----------



## Faz (Jun 18, 2009)

Yes! It was successfully delivered to my mum's work. Now I need to wait until she gets home. (4 hours)


----------



## Faz (Jun 18, 2009)

Ok, got them. Double post.

Initial reactions:

5x5: Surprisingly good out of the box - however, the outer layers aren't great.

6x6: Yeah.... outer layers suck. I've had 2 pops, but no internal lockups yet. I tried to do a timed solve, but I had a pop during edges

7x7: Perfection. Maybe a little stiff.


----------



## KubeKid73 (Jun 18, 2009)

Are those white or black?

Mine are supposed to come today! I can't wait!  At 8:27 they were at a town very close to mine. That means they will come very soon. I hope they didn't come when I was sleeping. First day of summer break for me, so I decided to sleep in. (Like I do every day that I don't have school anyway, like weekends during the school year. Lol.)

EDIT: YES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I JUST GOT MINE!!!!!!! They're smaller than I thought they would be. Lol. I thought they would be giant.
V-5: Stiff, but good.
V-6: Wet, super stiff.
V-7: Stiff, not as stiff as V-5, feels like its going to pop a lot.


----------



## Roux-er (Jun 18, 2009)

Okay, Now I'm really mad.

I emailed v cubes and told them the billing address and my mom's name.

They said this:


Sorry, but we do not have a confirmed order under this name.
Thanks

So either my mom LIED or they really didn't get a order. I was looking forward to them so much.


----------



## imaghost (Jun 18, 2009)

Did you try other addresses? Your parent(s) could have sent it to their work, or when you say they don't have a confirmed order under this name, it could have not processed yet, or it is under your name. Maybe this could be the case? I ordered mine yesterday, and it is under my name.

I gave my brother over 100 bucks because my dad won't order them for me, even when I said I would pay for the whole thing, because they are too expensive. I am still getting them.


----------



## Roux-er (Jun 18, 2009)

imaghost said:


> Did you try other addresses? Your parent(s) could have sent it to their work, or when you say they don't have a confirmed order under this name, it could have not processed yet, or it is under your name. Maybe this could be the case? I ordered mine yesterday, and it is under my name.
> 
> I gave my brother over 100 bucks because my dad won't order them for me, even when I said I would pay for the whole thing, because they are too expensive. I am still getting them.



They could not have ordered to their work. She said it was to our house

Also, I ordered these on the 1st. An 18 day process? I don't think so.


----------



## imaghost (Jun 18, 2009)

I don't know, I have never owned V-Cubes, and can't really say much about what to do, I do know that an email would have been sent as a receipt to show you your order number and where it will be sent, maybe check the email that was used when it was ordered? 18 days doesn't seem quite right. If you don't have a receipt then it was probably never ordered.


----------



## KubeKid73 (Jun 18, 2009)

Maybe it was in the cart and never actually bought.

Does anyone know how to get rid of this obnoxious wetness on the V-6? It's really weird and annoying.


----------



## Logan (Jun 18, 2009)

2 days left 








(not including today)


----------



## Gparker (Jun 18, 2009)

Logan, we get it.


As for me, I will not be able to get them  I'm going to have to wait for christmas or something. Unless I can convince my parents before the 21st


----------



## Swoncen (Jun 18, 2009)

I got the wrong set. Ordered the BLACK set with an EXTRA NOTE but still got the white set.


----------



## shoot1510 (Jun 18, 2009)

Gparker said:


> Logan, we get it.
> 
> 
> As for me, I will not be able to get them  I'm going to have to wait for christmas or something. Unless I can convince my parents before the 21st



It soo hard to convince my parents because they will think they will just get it at the Philippines. I told them "JUST BUY IT FROM V-CUBES.COM!!!".


----------



## (X) (Jun 18, 2009)

Swoncen said:


> I got the wrong set. Ordered the BLACK set with an EXTRA NOTE but still got the white set.




May be because they were out of stock, I have just ordered the white set, but I prefer black so I am thinking of spray-painting them black. Have anyone done this before? I am thinking about using Warhammer base paint, can anyone confirm/disprove that this is a good idea?

Thanks


----------



## Swoncen (Jun 18, 2009)

The set was still available and I left a note in the order that I don't want another white set. They could have told me if it was out. The procedere was as follows:

1.) E-mailed to verdes if the black set is still available. He told me to check the online shop if it is available - IT WAS, so I ordered.
2.) I left a note in the order that I don't want another white set although I ordered the black set which should have been enough to get the black set.
3.) I got the white set.

This is ignorance in perfection for me. I mailed Verdes and hope to get my money back. I don't have money to give to verdes for getting the wrong stuff.


----------



## Daniel Wu (Jun 18, 2009)

Oh geez. I hope this doesn't happen to me. I want black. (But I don't have white so it wouldn't be the end of the world.)


----------



## Swoncen (Jun 18, 2009)

It's also not the end of the world for me. But it's like ordering the "Storm Virtual Gravity Bowlingball" and getting the "Storm Gravity Shift". These are two different articles and insiders know their difference. I play way better with the Virtual Gravity and my recognition is better on black cubes.


----------



## rjohnson_8ball (Jun 18, 2009)

(X) said:


> May be because they were out of stock, I have just ordered the white set, but I prefer black so I am thinking of spray-painting them black. Have anyone done this before? I am thinking about using Warhammer base paint, can anyone confirm/disprove that this is a good idea?
> 
> Thanks



I would certainly _*not*_ paint a cube, especially surfaces that would rub against each other. If you only paint the outside surfaces, you would still see plenty of white on the inside surfaces as you solve, so I don't know if it would help much.


----------



## JoseRubik (Jun 18, 2009)

Lol my package keeps travelling:
Last News:
_MIAMI,
FL, US 18/06/2009 19:41 REGISTRO DE LLEGADA
WEST COLUMBIA,
SC, US 18/06/2009 18:12 REGISTRO DE LA SALIDA
18/06/2009 17:21 REGISTRO DE LLEGADA_
*LOUISVILLE,
KY, US 18/06/2009 16:00 REGISTRO DE LA SALIDA
PHILADELPHIA,
PA, US 18/06/2009 8:39 REGISTRO DE LA SALIDA
18/06/2009 8:39 REGISTRO DE LLEGADA
KOELN (COLOGNE),
DE 18/06/2009 4:54 REGISTRO DE LA SALIDA
SPATA,
GR 16/06/2009 19:29 REGISTRO DE LLEGADA
KOROPI, ATHENS,
GR 16/06/2009 19:10 REGISTRO DE LA SALIDA
16/06/2009 14:08 REGISTRO DE ORIGEN
GR 16/06/2009 4:42 INFORMACIÓN DE FACTURACIÓN RECIBIDA
*
It needs to get to* Antofagasta, Chile D: (7047km)*


----------



## Zaxef (Jun 18, 2009)

I laughed when my package went to Spata.. I thought it said Sparta at first


----------



## JoseRubik (Jun 18, 2009)

Zaxef said:


> I laughed when my package went to Spata.. I thought it said Sparta at first


yeah, me too. I didn't spect that.


----------



## vrumanuk (Jun 18, 2009)

Just ordered a white set. The total came out to be 98.75 USD. The order took only a matter of hours to be processed.


----------



## imaghost (Jun 18, 2009)

I ordered mine yesterday, it was 101.62 I think, you probably didn't use paypal, which might be why it took like no time at all... right?


----------



## vrumanuk (Jun 19, 2009)

imaghost said:


> I ordered mine yesterday, it was 101.62 I think, you probably didn't use paypal, which might be why it took like no time at all... right?



Right, it was still quite suprising.


----------



## imaghost (Jun 19, 2009)

I knew that because of the paypal charge I had to pay, like 2 bucks... and it still hasn't been processed yet...


----------



## Daniel Wu (Jun 19, 2009)

Uh man. This sucks. It came but I didn't hear the doorbell so now I have to wait till *Monday*...


----------



## KubeKid73 (Jun 19, 2009)

Dang. That sucks.


----------



## Daniel Wu (Jun 19, 2009)

Haha. The UPS guy just came back!!!! Yes!!!!  I'm good now.


----------



## KubeKid73 (Jun 19, 2009)

Woo! What color did you order?


----------



## Sa967St (Jun 19, 2009)

Zaxef said:


> I laughed when my package went to Spata.. I thought it said Sparta at first


 THIS...IS...Spata?


----------



## rjohnson_8ball (Jun 19, 2009)

My V-cube set (white) came today. Perfect tension, stickers placed perfectly! It was my 3rd order from Verdes. (My 1st was a white V7, which came with good tension and slightly unaligned stickers. My 2nd order was a Black set. The V7 was a bit loose for my taste, but nice for speed if you don't mind risking a pop.)

It took about 6 days after I ordered for UPS to send me a tracking number. UPS said they would take 6 days to deliver, but UPS did it in 3 days. This time I had to be there to sign for it. (The other times I left a note to just leave it on my side porch, so I guess a signature was not required.)

Happy! I will work them in this weekend and put some silicone "shock" oil in them. Maybe I will try CRC Silicone spray instead on the 5x5, I'll see.


----------



## Daniel Wu (Jun 19, 2009)

KubeKid73 said:


> Woo! What color did you order?



Black!!! Yay!!!


----------



## cubekid (Jun 19, 2009)

I ordered a V5 (or whatever you kids call it these days) earlier this week. Can't wait to get it, since I haven't had a working 5x5x5 for years.


----------



## Swoncen (Jun 19, 2009)

rickcube said:


> KubeKid73 said:
> 
> 
> > Woo! What color did you order?
> ...



You lucky guy! I also ordered a black set and got a white set, but they promised me to replace them by black cubes.. let's see.. another month of waiting and troubles with shipping..


----------



## KubeKid73 (Jun 20, 2009)

You stole my name??????? Lol. Jk.


----------



## imaghost (Jun 20, 2009)

Actually you stole his name... He joined almost 3 years before you


----------



## cubekid (Jun 20, 2009)

KubeKid73 said:


> You stole my name??????? Lol. Jk.



haha... though i've been registered for a MUCH longer time


----------



## KubeKid73 (Jun 20, 2009)

I know. I saw you once like a month or two ago, so I checked the date you joined and I saw that you came before me.


----------



## rahulkadukar (Jun 20, 2009)

I believe today is the last day. So hurry up guys. Should have ordered Black Set


----------



## vrumanuk (Jun 20, 2009)

Last day is Sunday.


----------



## cookingfat (Jun 20, 2009)

rahulkadukar said:


> I believe today is the last day. So hurry up guys. Should have ordered Black Set



I was debating whether to get white or black set, decided on black but they're out of stock 

cost in total paying via paypal was £60.77 to the UK.


----------



## Faz (Jun 20, 2009)

I did the 2nd MMP mod on the 6x6, and sanded down the large internal pieces. Makes a huge difference, and the cube is crazy good.


----------



## jcuber (Jun 21, 2009)

*All* black v-cubes are now out of stock.


----------



## malevolant (Jun 21, 2009)

Maybe new cubes will be released soon (after the 1 year sale) so the 9x9 KO bickering can go away


----------



## KubeKid73 (Jun 21, 2009)

I think they're going to release them 1 at a time, so 8x8 will be first. Unless they do 2, 3, or 4 first.


----------



## veazer (Jun 21, 2009)

The 8x8 and 9x9 are the same except on the 8x8 the middle layer is hidden, so I think when they release one they will probably release the other at the same time.


----------



## Radu (Jun 22, 2009)

haven't the 40days passed yesterday?


----------



## (X) (Jun 22, 2009)

Yes, I think the 40 days have passed, but the special offer prices are still on the website


----------



## veazer (Jun 22, 2009)

I sent them an e-mail and they said that they do not know what the future holds as far as black v-cubes go.


----------



## lioneldude (Jun 23, 2009)

i just got a V5 white, V6 black and V7 black from a store (comics connection) in Singapore. They imported it from Verdes. 

I'm ultra slow on these big cubes, V5 i take 6mins 30secs (at 1min 44secs mark to solve centers), V7 26mins. Any suggestions on how to improve?


----------



## imaghost (Jun 23, 2009)

lioneldude said:


> i just got a V5 white, V6 black and V7 black from a store (comics connection) in Singapore. They imported it from Verdes.
> 
> I'm ultra slow on these big cubes, V5 i take 6mins 30secs (at 1min 44secs mark to solve centers), V7 26mins. Any suggestions on how to improve?



Practice more, improve on centers, find a more efficient way in solving the edges, then again I don't have 6 or 7, or 5, but I do have Eastsheen brand. 

My order got processed today also, hopefully it will get here in like a week, I have been wanting a set for a long time now, since my dad won't ever buy me anything...


----------



## Radu (Jun 24, 2009)

has anybody ordered recently? i payed for 4vsets saturday and still haven't got any e-mail regarding shipping... any idea if they are overloaded due to the period end?


----------



## imaghost (Jun 24, 2009)

pablobaluba said:


> has anybody ordered recently? i payed for 4vsets saturday and still haven't got any e-mail regarding shipping... any idea if they are overloaded due to the period end?



Mine got processed on the 22nd and nothing about shipping yet. That was also the last day that the order was pending until. It might be because everybody wants to buy them now since the offer shouldn't last much longer.


----------



## liljthedude (Jun 24, 2009)

pablobaluba said:


> has anybody ordered recently? i payed for 4vsets saturday and still haven't got any e-mail regarding shipping... any idea if they are overloaded due to the period end?



When I ordered my 1 V-Cube set it took exactly a week for it to ship. Got it 5 days after it shipped. I live in AZ, USA.


----------



## jcuber (Jun 25, 2009)

Exactly what would you do with 4 sets of v-cubes (unless you are selling them or something), pablobaluba?


----------



## Radu (Jun 25, 2009)

of course i plan to re-sell them in the future after the offer expires. maybe i'll keep another one for me, so i'll have only 3 sets for sale


----------



## stiwi griffin (Jun 25, 2009)

the offer of the set has expired but...now it'll be always just 65E¡ you can look it here: https://v-cubes.com/ecom/home.php?cat=248


----------



## Matt Valenzuela (Jun 25, 2009)

i just bought my white set on the 19th.... how long did it take for all of your orders to process? mine still hasn't yet...


----------



## liljthedude (Jun 25, 2009)

liljthedude said:


> When I ordered my 1 V-Cube set it took exactly a week for it to ship. Got it 5 days after it shipped. I live in AZ, USA.



My processing took a week.


----------



## shoot1510 (Jun 25, 2009)

Something I heard in The *Furture of V-Cubes Thread*



> "If May 12th was supposed to be day 1, then it's already day 43.
> 44." -MeMyselfandPi






> "Um, it's called a big 40% sale. It is almost expected something would be out of stock already, especially since it is almost over." -Gparker





> "Almost over? You mean the sale or the 40 days? Quote:
> 
> "DO NOT DELAY as these amazing offers will be available for the next 40 days!"
> 
> Doesn't say "will only be available...". -StefanPochmann


----------



## Stefan (Jun 25, 2009)

shoot1510, next time just copy the quote. Less work for you, you (hopefully) won't screw it up, and it's easier to read for us.


----------



## rahulkadukar (Jun 25, 2009)

Well Enjoy as long as possible. I mean 55 Euro still.


----------



## cookingfat (Jun 25, 2009)

Matt Valenzuela said:


> i just bought my white set on the 19th.... how long did it take for all of your orders to process? mine still hasn't yet...



I also ordered my white set on 19th. This morning I got confirmation that UPS had received the order details from Verdes. I just checked now and my order status has changed to 'In Transit'

The scheduled delivery date is tomorrow, but I don't think they will be here tomorrow.


----------



## imaghost (Jun 25, 2009)

Mine was pending until the last day. I just got an email that it shipped.


----------



## Logan (Jun 25, 2009)

It's Over!




I didn't get to get any.  I'm sad.


----------



## Me Myself & Pi (Jun 25, 2009)

The sale finally ended. After 44 days! (45 if today is included. Also, thanks for correcting me on that, StefanPochmann.) But the prices only went up a few euros:

(Cube: Price before sale/Price during sale/Price after sale)

V-Cube 5: €25.00/€16.00/€17.85
V-Cube 6: €35.00/€20.00/€23.80
V-Cube 7: €42.00/€25.00/€28.56
Collection: €80.00/€55.00/€65.00


----------



## liljthedude (Jun 25, 2009)

Wow there still much cheaper even after the sale...that's awesome! Nice move by Verdes.
Thanks for posting that Pi.


----------



## Radu (Jun 26, 2009)

Me Myself & Pi said:


> The sale finally ended. After 44 days! (45 if today is included. Also, thanks for correcting me on that, StefanPochmann.) But the prices only went up a few euros:
> 
> (Cube: Price before sale/Price during sale/Price after sale)
> 
> ...



thanks for the info. i was looking around for the initial prices and couldn't found them. they're strategy is a bit weird/interesting...maybe because of the chinese industry


----------



## Stefan (Jun 26, 2009)

pablobaluba said:


> they're strategy is a bit weird/interesting


You mean you seriously expected them to return to the original much higher prices?


----------



## cookingfat (Jun 26, 2009)

cookingfat said:


> Matt Valenzuela said:
> 
> 
> > i just bought my white set on the 19th.... how long did it take for all of your orders to process? mine still hasn't yet...
> ...



Wow, I stand corrected and am now eating my words. My V-Cubes have arrived today, bang on schedule and they took less than 7 days from ordering to arriving. I'm very impressed with the time it took, well done Verdes.


----------



## rahulkadukar (May 12, 2010)

Sorry for bumping the thread but should they not hold some sort of a sale considering it is their second anniversary


----------



## m4a1 (May 12, 2010)

i'm hope not! !!

instead of "Sale" 

they just have to come out with a completly new cube 
maybe 4x4? 

or 8x8?

maybe both ?


----------



## CubingCompetitions (May 12, 2010)

I agree, they have been taking way too long. at this rate It will be like 2020 before they finish the set. Atleast we can expect amazing quality I guess.


----------



## Dfgged (May 12, 2010)

CubingCompetitions said:


> I agree, they have been taking way too long. at this rate It will be like 2020 before they finish the set. Atleast we can expect amazing quality I guess.



With people buying KO V-cubes, that's going to be a correct statement


----------

